# New Laptop



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

I just purchased a new laptop (Acer 5920G), which seems to have a slightly better sound card with a line-in input, plus the typical mic and headphone jack. How can one tell if the sound card will work with REW (versus having to install my SB Live USB external which always messes with my sound card drivers as I typically don't have it plugged in to my laptop other then when using REW)?

Thanks!

Steve


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

Here are the specs of the audio and ports:

Audio 


Dolby®-certified surround-sound system with two integrated stereo speakers and one subwoofer supporting low-frequency effects 
Dolby® Home Theater audio enhancement 

Acer® PureZone technology with two integrated stereo microphones featuring beam-forming, echo-cancellation and noise-suppression technologies 

Headphones/speakers/line-out with SPDIF support, microphone-in and line-in ports 

Microsoft® DirectSound® compatibility 





Interface Ports 


DC-in 
RJ-11 modem 
RJ-45 LAN 
VGA 
Headphones/speakers/line-out with SPDIF support 
Microphone-in 
Line-in 
S-video TV-out
HDMI™ (High-Definition Multimedia Interface™) with HDCP (high-bandwidth digital-content protection) support 
FireWire® (IEEE 1394) 
CIR (consumer infrared) 
Four USB 2.0


----------



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

Is your soundcard the Realtek High Definition Audio as I have seen?

Maybe its your sound card here:
http://www.behardware.com/articles/555-7/intel-high-definition-dio.html


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

Yes, I believe it is (at least, that is what the Driver indicates!).


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> How can one tell if the sound card will work with REW


It will work just fine as long as it allows you to put it in simply stereo, with all the effects, soundfields, monitor mode, etc, turned off.

Simply loop a stereo cable from line-out to line-in and see if the soundcard will run the soundcard calibration routine and then test to see if you measure a perfect flat line..... only takes a few seconds to do..

brucek


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Just install REW and do a loopback test using the laptop's line in and line out, should be fine.


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

Okay, had to fiddle with some of the settings in the Control Panel, but here is the sound card calibration. Look good?


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

Sorry, had some sort of Dolby setting enabled in the last one. Here is the new calibration jpg:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Looks fine.


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

Perfect, I can get rid of my SoundBlaster Live USB then!

Cheers and Happy New Year guys ...

Steve


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

One other question, should I have the line-in muted? When I do not mute it, I can speak into the Galaxy CM-140 and hear it on my system. I don't recall getting that before? Also, if I do have to mute it, do I need to recal the soundcard or is the calibration file still fine?

TX


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

I lied, another question. Is it normal for the Output/Input volume settings (Output Volume, Input Volume in the settings menu) to go back to 0 after calibrating the soundcard? I still have my sound card calibration file chosen.

Tx


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> One other question, should I have the line-in muted?


The playback mixer line-in is muted, since you don't want 'monitoring' of the record line-in.

brucek


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

Okay, now I'm constantly getting a "Level is low" error when checking levels before a measurement? Output is at 75hz?


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

Scratch that, now I'm getting a "level is high" reading, again, SPL is 75hz. Realtek Speaker output volume at 50, Recording Line in volume at 42, all others are muted? On REW, output and input volumes are at 0.500, sweep at -12?

Tx


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

Here is the soundcard cal reading:

Sample rate: 48000Hz
-3dB points: 7.7Hz, 20.993kHz
Input device: Line In (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Input: LINE_IN (Master Volume)
Channel: Right
Input volume: 0.422
Input RMS target: -12.0dB
Actual RMS at 1kHz: -11.6dB
Output device: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Output: Master Volume
Sweep level: -12.0dB
20Hz .. 20kHz flatness: +0.0, -1.3dB
1kHz 2nd harmonic: 0.002%
1kHz 3rd harmonic: <0.001%


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

Okay, I give up for now. When I try to take a reading it tells me the level is too high and that it detects clipping in the input signal and to reduce the volume. I have to reduce it substantially (to the point where the meter reads 55hz) for it to run a sweep without an error, which of course is useless! Must have a sound card setting wrong somewhere. Beats me.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Does the Galaxy have a range setting? Might be set too sensitive.


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

Had it set at 30 to 80, can try a higher setting next time (think the next up is 50 to 100).

Tx!


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

Oh, still curious. After I've calibrated the mic the first time, do I need to recalibrate each time I use it? I.e., I'm sure I may have the volume levels changed after some period of laptop use, just wondering if this would affect the calibration?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

You do need to click the Calibrate SPL to match the meter to the actual level in the room if you played around with the settings.

You would also use the 50-100 setting on the meter, since that the area that you'll be measuring. The level position down will provide too high an AC output to the soundcard.....

brucek


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

I also have a sound card (on board) Realtck HD Audio, I managed to calibrate the soundcard. But whenever I check the level, the input is always around -72 even the recording level is max. What can I do to increase the input level?:scratch:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> What can I do to increase the input level?


Tell me about your meter and the cable and adapter and the plug you have it connected to......

brucek


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

brucek said:


> Tell me about your meter and the cable and adapter and the plug you have it connected to......
> 
> brucek



I use radioshack 33-4050 analog meter to connect the line-in using rca cable with a 3.5mm adaptor. Then another rca cable (with 3.5 mm adaptor) connected from front speaker out to av amp input right channel. 

I have no problem to calibrate the sound card. But the input level is too low ~72

A basic question: what does the input level mean in REW? Where is it input to? I don't quite understand how the set up works for the measurement? 

Thanks in advance! I'm really stuck in here!


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> rca cable with a 3.5mm adaptor


Is that a _stereo_ adaptor?



> what does the input level mean in REW?


It's the AC line level signal into the line-in of one channel of the soundcard that REW detects through the windows driver.



> I use radioshack 33-4050 analog meter


Do you have the meter dial set to 80dB?

Have you plugged the meter directly into your AUX input of your receiver and sang a song... It's a microphone. Be sure it works.

brucek


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

Got back to this last night, still getting a "Level is too low" error when running a measurement. Will have to try a couple other things.

One thing i was wondering is with the new 4.10 version the help files mentions:



> The Use Left Channel as Calibration Reference selection controls whether REW uses the soundcard left channel input as a calibration reference for the right channel signal. The left channel signal must be looped back from output to input for this option to work. If this is not checked REW can use a soundcard calibration file (if one has been specified). If it is checked each measurement of the right channel is corrected to remove the frequency response variations found in the left channel.


This seems optimal to the calibration file. What I don't fully understand is, does a "loop" have to exist at all times for the left channel during the process? I.e., right now I have a splitter that allows the right channel line out to the amp, and the left channel line out to the SPL Meter. Unless I have something connected incorrectly, how can the left channel be looped at all times?


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

Nevermind, I think they updated the Help files with the "optional loop back" connection diagram. Looks like that may explain why I've also had the Low Level issues, think i have things connected wrong ...


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I have a splitter that allows the right channel line out to the amp, and the left channel line out to the SPL Meter.


You only use the Right Channel of both the line-in and line-out. The Left Channel remains disconnected at all times (unless you wanted to use the Use Left Channel as Calibrate Reference" method). Easier to use the Right channel only with the Soundcard cal file...

brucek


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

Hmmm .... starting to get frustrated. When in the Settings section, I click "Check Levels" and adjust the reciever volume til I see about 75db on the meter. But even at the highest levels for volume for the sound card I can only get to about -12 (can't adjust the Input volume in REW for some reason).

I then try to "Measure", and click check levels there, but get no sound at all?? Just get a "The input level on the left reference input is very low, -89.7db FS, check that the loopback connection is in place and the left/right connections aren't swapped".

I have the Line in hooked up so that the SPL meter is going into the red or Right RCA connection. The Line Out connection is setup so that the red RCA connection is out to the "Right" Aux input in my reciever.

What am I missing?

Tx


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> The input level on the left reference input is very low


You have the "Use Left Channel as Calibration Reference" checkbox selected, and you should not. You aren't using the left channel as a calibration reference, but rather you're using a soundcard calibration file as the reference. You have already created and stored this soundcard reference file in REW --- correct?

brucek


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

I believe I was getting the error both ways. I.e., at first I had the box checked (and had the left loop connection connected), but got that error, so unchecked the box and then tried again, same error. Maybe I had to exit the program and go back in, no clue!


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

Okay, so back at it and a few more questions and errors:

1. When I try to Check Levels in the settings menu, adjusting the speaker volume on the sound card lowers the volume of the output, but doesn't change the Input volume (top bar says -2.6ish, bottom says -12ish), can't get it to -18

2. When I try to select the Line in (Realtek High Def Audio) input, I get an error "Unable to access the selected device" then a bunch of java error stuff. I have set the sound card to "full access" by any program so that shouldn't be the issue.


3. When I go to the Mic Meter or Measure section (selecting Default as the Line in and Line out) I get the following SPL Input error.

Help!! Wish I hadn't gotten rid of my old external sound blaster USB.

Thanks!


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

BTW, I haven't changed anything from the other night, so not sure why I'm suddenly getting the SPL Input error as before with the Default device I could check levels (would just get a "level too low" error).


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I would reload the drivers for the soundcard, because REW isn't finding any line-in device.

I would also select the "Delete Settings and Shutdown" routine (under the Settings pull down in REW).

Also note you still have "Use Left Channel as Calibrate Reference" checked on the settings page. Please uncheck it. Leave it unchecked.

brucek


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

brucek said:


> I would reload the drivers for the soundcard, because REW isn't finding any line-in device.
> 
> I would also select the "Delete Settings and Shutdown" routine (under the Settings pull down in REW).
> 
> ...


Hmmm ... I'll try that. The drivers came preloaded with the laptop and I didn't get this strange error before so not sure why it would pop up.

I think that seems to be a saved setting that I usually uncheck before trying to take a measurement, probably because the last "saved" measurement was with it checked, not sure.

Thanks ...


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

Interesting, I selected the delete settings and shutdown. Reopened REW, and in the Input Device my only options now are Default, Pimary Sound Capture Driver, and Microphone (Realtek High Def Audio). Lost the line-in (Realtek ...) altogether.

Anyhow, will try to find the drivers for the sound card and reinstall.


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

Okay, reinstalled the sound card drivers. I can select the Realtek line in and Speakers without that strange error. However, I still have a greyed out "Contol Input/mixer Volume" and Control Output mixer/volum". See below (snipped this shot when calibrating the card, but the boxes are greyed out all the time?). Not sure if this is an issue, but I thought that was weird.


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

Post calibration, graph of soundcard looked as follows, not sure why I don't have that little black line coming down as I did previously (page 1 of this thread).


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

I then followed the instructions on how to check that the sound card cal was successful, i.e., To check that the calibration has been successful:
Leave the loopback connection from line output to line input in place
Uncheck the C Weighted SPL Meter box in the Mic/Meter Settings and press the Clear Cal button in the Mic/Meter Settings to clear any mic/meter calibration file that has been loaded. These steps are required because the loopback connection has no C weighting or mic/meter response to compensate for.

I ended up with this graph which doesn't look right?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

After you have made the calibration measurement of the soundcard you need to click the "Make Cal" button to save the measurement as a soundcard cal file.


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

Did that, however, in the Help file it indicates to check the sound card click "clear cal" and take a measurement with the loop back still in place as it doesn't require a calibration file. That's the strange graph I got at the end?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> That's the strange graph I got at the end?


That's an REW target line. You need to change your graph axis to the standard of vertical = 45dB-105dB. Then you'll see your line.



> however, in the Help file it indicates to check the sound card click "clear cal" and take a measurement with the loop back still in place as it doesn't require a calibration file


No, it says 'clear cal' the Mic/Meter file, not the soundcard cal file.

brucek


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

brucek said:


> That's an REW target line. You need to change your graph axis to the standard of vertical = 45dB-105dB. Then you'll see your line.
> 
> 
> No, it says 'clear cal' the Mic/Meter file, not the soundcard cal file.
> ...


Ah, okay.

Couple more Q's before I get back at it. I no longer have that "black" line, which I think was the microphone response line, on my sound card calibration graph. Is it possible I have something muted that I shouldn't?

Here's some pictures of the Realtek setup (I have turned off all sound effects, etc). Look good?


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

Oh, and any idea why I can't check the "control the Output and Input mixer/volume" to adjust the input levels using REW after specifically selecting the Realtek Speaker for Output and Line In (Realtek) for Input? Or have the black line in my microphone calibration graph (as I did in page 1 of this thread after my second attempt)?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I no longer have that "black" line, which I think was the microphone response line, on my sound card calibration graph. Is it possible I have something muted that I shouldn't?


The 'black line' is the mic/meter calibration file. If the file is loaded into REW in the Mic/Meter tab of the Settings page, and is selected in the checkbox under the graph, then it is visible on the graph.

You need the Mic/meter cal file when measuring normally, but it should be cleared when checking that a looped cable is flat (or the graph line would be an inverse of the Mic/Meter file). Any other time it needs to be loaded. The checkbox under the REW graph is only to display or not display the line.



> any idea why I can't check the "control the Output and Input mixer/volume" to adjust the input levels using REW after specifically selecting the Realtek Speaker for Output and Line In (Realtek) for Input?


Are you using Vista? If so, that's normal. The levels need to be set manually from the soundcard application (or Vista Devices menu).

brucek


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

brucek said:


> The 'black line' is the mic/meter calibration file. If the file is loaded into REW in the Mic/Meter tab of the Settings page, and is selected in the checkbox under the graph, then it is visible on the graph.
> 
> You need the Mic/meter cal file when measuring normally, but it should be cleared when checking that a looped cable is flat (or the graph line would be an inverse of the Mic/Meter file). Any other time it needs to be loaded. The checkbox under the REW graph is only to display or not display the line.
> 
> ...


Yes, I'm using Vista. Funny, whenever something odd goes on with an application, the answer is typically "Vista"!

Okay, hopefully I'll have some more time soon to try some measurements. Not sure if the "SPL too low" will be fixed. Guess I may have to up the volume to 85db instead of 75db ..


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> whenever something odd goes on with an application, the answer is typically "Vista"!


Yeah, I suppose, but I actually like Vista quite a bit. It has a lot of advantages, and major knock that Vista received when it was released was from underpowered hardware.
The audio has certainly changed and REW doesn't has as much access to the control, but it still works fine by adjusting the levels from the devices applicatin or the Vista devices control.



> Guess I may have to up the volume to 85db instead of 75db ..


Yeah, if still have input level problems, there's a way to trick REW and simply set the level at the listening position to 80dB for example, and then tell REW that it's actually 75dB by setting the Calibrate SPL routine to 75dB.

brucek


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

Hmmm .... might want to add that to the Help function for guys like me with Vista wondering why we keep getting the box greyed out?

Trying it now, we'll see how it goes!


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

Had to set the volume on my preamp to read 85db on the Galaxy to not get a "too low" message? In any event, here is the response:


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

My PB13 allows one peak adjustment, and the obvious recco from REW here is 40hz. However, it say's to tame the gain here by 11db, and set Q at 1.9. Anyone with experience on this PB13 have any idea what the gain knob in the Para EQ does and the Q? Q only goes from "Lo" to "Hi", and the gain goes from min to max?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

No experience, but since you can measure with REW now, simply set the knobs and take measures until you tame that peak....

brucek


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

Been a while, haven't been having issues with the laptop, but recently had to reinstall windows and all drivers onto the system and am just trying to use REW again.

For some reason when I try to load up my old calibration file, it tells me that that the sample rate of the file is 48,000 hz while my sound card is set to 44,100 hz and that it won't be correct. I looked into my soundcard settings, and everything is set to 48,000 except for the microphone which says 44,100. I try to adjust it to 48,000 and it says it's not supported by the sound card.

Any ideas what is going on!? Was hoping to run some sweeps right now it!


----------



## laser188139 (Sep 19, 2009)

I don't know if you changed soundcards, of perhaps your re-installed soundcard driver supports only one sample rate and not two. 

Under Preferences->Soundcard, you have a choice of sample rates. You would like to believe that it verifies that the chosen input or output device supports your chosen sample rate. It seems it is doing this, and your current soundcard driver supports only 44k sampling for input audio. 

The soundcard calibration file is built for a particular sampling rate. You can build a new soundcard calibration file with the 44k bit rate, using a loopback connection as you did the first time, and save it. This will then be acceptable when the mic sampling rate is 44k. If you install a soundcard update that lets you sample to 48k, you can go back to the old soundcard calibration file. 

The only significant difference between 48k and 44k is that your sweeps at 44k can only go to 22kHz. 

Bill


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

Odd, I think the only issue was I needed to change the input mode on the REW to 48,000 from 44,100 (so it wasn't an issue with the soundcard but simply in the REW setup ... my booboo I guess!).

Thanks...


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

Back again, and about to throw this laptop out the window. Trying to make a new sound card calibration file as I upgraded to REW 5. This should be simple right?

I've connected a loop from the right channel (line in) into the right channel (speaker out), i.e., using the red RCA connectors I connect one end to each "red" input on each of the stereo mini-jacks. 

The playback line in level is muted. All sound effects are disabled. The line in level under recording is not muted and at full volume, all sound effects disabled again.

I've selected the Galaxy CM-140 SPL meter file and do not have C-level checked (can't recall if I should check this or not, but doesn't seem to make a difference). I/m using the Galaxy CM-140 file that I downloaded ages ago, but I assume this shoudl work with the new REW.

Under the Soundcard tab, I then click "calibrate". It takes me to the next couple windows where I have to adjust the input volume from -18 to whatever, and I adjust it so that my "Out" level is around 23/24 db, which is approx. equal to the "Right" level indicated. Note, the "Left" level is also approx the same for whatever reason. I then click "Next" and it takes a measurement.

The first graph is what the REW programs defaults to. The second graph is after I've adjusted the graph limits.

I've tried muting and unmuting various things, checking and unchecking c-level weighted, removing teh sound card file, turning the laptop on and off, etc. 

HELP!!


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Difficult to tell much from those plots. The scaling for soundcard calibrations is set so that the level at 1kHz is at 0dB, so to see more of the plot vertical range you need to widen the SPL range, say to have 1dB at the top and -60dB at the bottom, leaving the frequency range with 2Hz on the left and 24000Hz on the right. If both left and right inputs are showing about the same levels when you have only made a connection on the right input does indicate something is set up incorrectly in the soundcard, however.


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

Let me see what I can do with the graphs. Thanks for replying John.....


----------

